# Cardio while on steroids



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Now, I know you should do cardio while being on steroids, but last night I was having a discusion with some one about this and he raised a good point ( well to a novice like me any way ) He said he will not do cardio as he needs to eat 4000 calories a day to grow, so if he does a hour cardio thats 1000 calories burnt and he recons he can not possibly eat another 1000.

My question is does he need to eat another 1000 calories to make up for what has been burnt ? Would this not defeat the point of eating more calories to grow?

Just a bit confused on this, will be seeing him tonight and would be nice to clear this up as well people on here are more clued up than the gym dbalz lads


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Now, I know you should do cardio while being on steroids, but last night I was having a discusion with some one about this and he raised a good point ( well to a novice like me any way ) He said he will not do cardio as he needs to eat 4000 calories a day to grow, so if he does a hour cardio thats 1000 calories burnt and he recons he can not possibly eat another 1000.
> 
> My question is does he need to eat another 1000 calories to make up for what has been burnt ? Would this not defeat the point of eating more calories to grow?
> 
> Just a bit confused on this, will be seeing him tonight and would be nice to clear this up as well people on here are more clued up than the gym dbalz lads


if he did carido then his apetite would increase he would eat more callories. to be honest even on my worst worst days i can eat more than 4k easy you just up your callories with **** like bulk shakes ect. just eat more food. Cardio is essential to stop you looking like a blimp (its crucal if your dirty bulking on gear).


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

all calories burnt wont be from food eaten,but on a bulking cycle the cals have to be high and the cardio kept low to help with the'bulk'


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

wogihao said:


> if he did carido then his apetite would increase he would eat more callories. to be honest even on my worst worst days i can eat more than 4k easy you just up your callories with **** like bulk shakes ect. just eat more food. Cardio is essential to stop you looking like a blimp (its crucal if your dirty bulking on gear).


Thanks for your quick response mate. That is what I was thinking about the cardio and having an appetite. After doing a hour cardio, I am ravenous and could eat loads! I will suggest the idea of a bulk shake to him.

Thanks Wogi


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Read on nutrient partitioning/substrate utilisation

1hr cardio doesnt have to burn 1000 calories, mine accounts for about 1/3 of that


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I do cardio off season and I still grow, actually I have grown better doing it than not.

Excuse for fat fcuks to get fatter IMO


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Thanks for your quick response mate. That is what I was thinking about the cardio and having an appetite. After doing a hour cardio, I am ravenous and could eat loads! I will suggest the idea of a bulk shake to him.
> 
> Thanks Wogi


No worries.

It depends how much hes on but you can get away with alot at the higher end (relative to his experence). not just bulk shakes all types of crap you would never think of like Chei McD ect/coke. any callorie dence food/drink (bar booze) would be fine. you just need to get his total callories up once you have the protien and carbs in place.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

wogihao said:


> No worries.
> 
> It depends how much hes on but you can get away with alot at the higher end (relative to his experence). not just bulk shakes all types of crap you would never think of like Chei McD ect/coke. any callorie dence food/drink (bar booze) would be fine. you just need to get his total callories up once you have the protien and carbs in place.


good point, eat crap to make up the cals you cant eat clean, after all, dirty foods have more cals and less volume, he will gain as much lean mass eating 500cals of sugar as he will eating 500 cals of a baked potato. Just make sure he keeps the protein high.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

yes because your body will burn fuel to support itself first then think about building muscle. if you have clean foods even if its the best that money can buy and has a angelic protien/fat ratio its not going to matter to your body. its just trying to survive up untill you hit maintence callorie level. Once you go into surplus then it matters on the quality of the food you have.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks a lot for all what you have said, it is interesting to be honest

(Thanks as well LS will have a look at that)


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I have been doing 4 x 30mins cardio a week through my cycle and PCT, the cals have come down slighty (4000 from 4500) and guess how much weight I have lost in PCT.....NONE. When I was on my cycle I was gaining and doing cardio and since I've come off i've stayed the same. I dont do heavy cardio I just do low impact stuff (cross trainer, bike) therefore burning calories is kept to a minimum.

I used to think the same but as said above, I think I gain more/eat more and feel better doing cardio on gear. it makes sense.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeti, if your mate reckons he can burn 1000 calories in an hour of cardio, I'd love to know his secret.


----------



## nowatchamacalit (Jun 12, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Yeti, if your mate reckons he can burn 1000 calories in an hour of cardio, I'd love to know his secret.


Run 10k.

Kenenisa Bekele does it in under 26 minutes and 18 seconds.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't run. I am run towards.


----------



## nowatchamacalit (Jun 12, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I don't run. I am run towards.


lol


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

before i forget, berardis G flux has some info on this too minus the dreaded gear, of course


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

dmcc said:


> Yeti, if your mate reckons he can burn 1000 calories in an hour of cardio, I'd love to know his secret.


if you do an hour of cardio on a stepper machine on medium it will say 1000 calories over an average hour,but this isnt 100% accurate, people burn calories at different rates so i think lots of people who go to the gym and come back and say "ive burnt 1500 cals today,im so pleased" are being misled.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

ARNIE said:


> if you do an hour of cardio on a stepper machine on medium it will say 1000 calories over an average hour,but this isnt 100% accurate, people burn calories at different rates so i think lots of people who go to the gym and come back and say "ive burnt 1500 cals today,im so pleased" are being misled.


I must agree with this. Because of my weight I seem to burn more calories than others, I mean its logical I guess, 285 pounds doing 30 mins = 500 ish calories 180 pound man doing 30 mins calories = well I guess less ? But I dont take the machines as gospal I try to think if I burn 700 calories in a hour im only doing 550-600 for example!


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

yetiman a mate of mine who i grew up with used to train with me, he weighed 15 stone and at that time i was around 13. 8 we did the same training as we trained together! the same cardio we ran 3 miles 3 times a week, we ate almost the same diet whey protien ate two meals together (breaky and tea) and he would gain like a mofo(18 stone he ended up at) in 2 years and i gained very little but stayed lean 14+. this was about 10 years ago,

Now if we trained the same and did the same cardio and had 95% same diet why did this happen? at the end of the day we all react to cardio and weights,diet and supps differently.

the whole thing changes,now im over thirty and can gain weight easily and where i used to gain lean if i dont watch the little things ill have a bit of fat hanging about, its **** getting older......lol

my mate ended getting a band fitted as he went to over 23 stone,although a very strong powerfull and fast fellow.


----------

